

Show HN: SOOMLA - Virtual Economy Platform for Mobile Games - y_nizan
http://designer.soom.la

======
y_nizan
The SOOMLA Project is an open framework for virtual economies. SOOMLA allows
game developers to save time and effort by using conventions instead of
configuration. The open source SDKs are coming with a designer tool that
boosts the setup process and allows to create a fully functional in-game store
that can be easily integrated into the game.

